# what to put into 365g tank?



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

I used to have a RTG arowana that grew to about 22" as seen in my avatar. Unfortunately, it died last year and ever since we have just put in some small fish.

I don't mind getting some big fish as the attraction and then other kinds around it OR just a whole bunch of small fish - a large community tank either way.

What would be a good mix of fish? Should there be one main attraction? Let me know what you guys think!

Freshwater btw.

Thanks in advance


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

A nice HUGER MONSTER RHOM! or a big shoal or Pygos would be cool. Either way it's up to you.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

A Shoal of DEATh!!! 15-20 Rbp or Caribe would slay I figure but that's my opinion.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

I used to have lots of piranhas in other tanks but I find them too boring to be honest (unless they are feeding







)... In the 365, the arowana was very nice cuz it always swam around and was very lively..

Anything but p's i think


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Allright then get a snakehead!!


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

Are they legal in Canada? I don't think Ive ever seen one in LFS


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

snakehead are legal everywhere, except in Ontario i think... If you live in Ontario, you could always buy it in another province.
When i read your topic, i instantly thought Arowana.. then i saw you had one...and it was amazing !!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

My buddy sells them just the way.If your in Alberta I could hook you up.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah, I'm in Ontario unfortunately







.

How are oscars? I've never had one .. they eat anything that fits in their mouth tho and I have some small fish in the tank currently

I'm interested in an alligator gar i think.. do they mix well with others? from what ive read, i THINK they do


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Alligator gar get HUGE.

Look into some of the nice, large cichlids from South and Central America. You could get a really nice mix going on in a tank that large.

Or. How do you feel about biotopes? Basically recreating a section of the wild in your tank using specific woods, plants and fish? There are some cool ones that you could try. This would probably give you a mix in fish as well.

If you do semi-aggressive SA/CA cichlids you could also toss in a group of like 5+ silver dollars. They get to be a good size and so long as the cichlids you pick aren't too mean they should be fine.

It'd be fun if you got all the fish real small and watched them grow.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Huge Frontosa Colony


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Huge Frontosa Colony


That would be amazing to see


----------



## vamptrev (May 26, 2007)

get a vamp


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^ I would get a few of them!


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

Huge frontosa colony would be cool but they are pretty expensive... im going to the LFS today to maybe purchase a whole bunch of small fish :


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

how bout dorado, pretty active too..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Peacock bass? Dorado? African Tiger Fish? Payara? Arapaima Gigas!!!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

you should get a blue arowana, they grow way bigger than the asian arowanas.
http://riverwonders.com/


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

i would do a monster cichlid tank that would be awesome

CA/SA

Like a managuense, dovii, Peacock bass, you could try a RTC uhh so many awesome choices

you could always try the florida gar they sta smaller than alligator gar but are still neat

but i personallty would go monster cichlid tank


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree wit the OP, P's can be boring, especially in a larger tank.

If you want the best of both worlds, I got two words for you my friend. 
EXODON PARADOXUS
They swarm and feed like their bigger piranha cousins, and because they are a true shoaling characin, the tank is always active.
You could get a couple hundred in your tank. It might not be cheap, but well worth it. I have around 150 myself with more on the way.

Ok, now that I said my piece about the most amazing fish in the hobby.







...

P.Bass would be sweet too. If you could get your hands on some azuls. But any P.Bass would work. They're pretty active and can eat just about anything.

Ot maybe a datnoid tank if you're thinking long term. They grow very slow, but they're great fish. Especially when they get bigger.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hell yeh get a vamp those things look deadly

or go for another arowana. they are definetly cool fish.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

Imo paraya are even more boring then P's.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

get some rays and something else.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

I have a 90G With some African Cichlid's and I love it way more then when I had my Piranha's. Keep us posted on what you end up stocking


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

dude get yourself like 5 pirayas and 5 caribes they will look amazing yellow and red mixed, that's my plan once i get a bigger place


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I agree with the peacock bass.
You could mix them with something else, maybe a huge pleco and a RTcat or something.

But personally, I would think it would look best if you did the biotope thing and took your time doing it, complete with driftwood, plants from the amazon (my choice would be mostly grasses like Sagitaria subulata, and pygmy chain sword, and 1-2 Amazon swords) and some sort of breeding small fish, that don't exceed 1-2".
I would lay out the scape, plant it, introduce the small breeding fish, let the plants grow in tight and spread, and let the fish get comfy and breed a few batches, then introduce a pleco or 2, then smaller p bass. 
That would be brilliant IMHO


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

how did ur arow die?

honestly if i have the time n money i would make it like an underworld sea
for fresh water fishes..but thats gonna coat some $$$$


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Depending on dimensions of the tank-
Aro's and rays and Pbass are out of the ? for long term anyhow......


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

exodon king said:


> Imo paraya are even more boring then P's.


the pet shop by my house has one..
i was thinking about it..

but yeah their boring like the vampire barracuda

i like my fish to move alot..


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Man if i were you i'd do a sick estuary(sp?) setup, with mudskippers, archer fish and maybe some scats mono's and 4 eyes. I just had to get rid of my mudskippers becasue im going treeplanting soon, but they were by far my favourite fish i ever had.


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

pirayas and caribes


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

TimmyTeam said:


> Man if i were you i'd do a sick estuary(sp?) setup, with mudskippers, archer fish and maybe some scats mono's and 4 eyes. I just had to get rid of my mudskippers becasue im going treeplanting soon, but they were by far my favourite fish i ever had.


u know what
this guy i know who owns a pet shop
did a 50gallon wide tank set up for archer fish
i loved it..with the rocks n branches..n sh*t
i almost baught the whole set up for 300$ he offered me
but i had my pool with arowana already..

archer fish is what i would want next if i ever got rid of my arowanas..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Get some FW stingrays and a bunch of smaller community fish to fill up the middle and top of the tank.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Good answers.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

ballistic said:


> i like my fish to move alot..


word.

<---------- thats why these guys are awesome! they never stop moving.


----------

